# Lunar Roadstar 726



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Had a feeling we shouldn't have gone to Newbury show, oh well.

Lunar Roadstar 726

Has anyone got one of these motorhomes, has anyone had one of these motorhomes, would anyone have one of these motorhomes.

I would like to hear from owners, past and present, I would also value all your opinions about this motorhome, good or bad.

MHS....Rob


----------



## arvy (May 9, 2005)

Why do you ask? dont know much about the 726 but I`ve got a 786 on order.

arvy.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi arvy,

The reason I ask is we are quite taken with this motorhome, what I'm looking for is opinions, about how people get on with this motorhome.

Things like,

Quality of furnishings
Realability of fixtures
How this motorhome handles/rides (I have had 1 other motorhome with a Alko chassis, and the ride in the back was very bouncy, although it was an old one)

Just a general feeling about this or Lunar thats all.

When do you recieve yours by the way.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Well arvy, looks like just you and I have an interest in Roadstars.

I can tell arvy that the dealer you are dealing with, has at the moment offered me the most p/x for my van, so on the face of it, they seem fairer than most.

Hope you enjoy your new motorhome.

MHS...Rob


----------



## arvy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rob, this is my first van have`nt even test driven the 786, there dose`nt seem to be many of them about (not sure if this is good or bad) went to Newbury just to have a look at one again, spoke to the Lunar rep (Eric, really nice man) only to be told that there was no 786`s at the show  We pick up our van mid June (this was confirmed by Eric) though on ordering from Global Motorhomes was told end of May so watch this space I`ll keep you informed about how its going. I went with Global Motorhomes because they are only twenty minuets away from me they also matched Brownhills offer that I had.


arvy.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Sounds good arvy, having had a really good look around the 726 at Newbury, there was nothing that worried me, I'm sure yours will be great.

Global are a little far away for me (why is Wales second fiddle when it comes to motorhome dealers), although for the right motorhome you sometimes have to travel, we'll see.

They are quoting July, same as another dealer for the 726 so no difference there, but as I stated earlier they are the fairest on p/x price.

If I do deal with them, I hope you'll have the kettle on when I drop in :lol: seeing as your so close and all. :wink: 

Good luck.

MHS..Rob


----------



## arvy (May 9, 2005)

I will probably be touring Wales in my new van by then, I`ll leave a flask by the back gate :lol: 

arvy.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Homer,

Can't help to much here,but someone i know has had the largest Lunar Champ for a year fro new and have had no problems,they have two large German Shepherds so any poor quality build would have shown by now.

I had Lunar Delta caravan and never had any problems dealt with the factory they were brilliant,i think they are proud of their product unlike some English builders i could name.

Have never heard a bad word about Lunar.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Thanks arvy, very kind, a flask full of whiskey, and they say gentleman are a dying breed :lol: :lol: 

Wales, then I had better have the kettle on. :wink: 

Hi hymmi,

Thanks for the info, I think the Champ is made in Belgium, not the UK, there is also quite a price difference between Champ and Roadstars, although I can't see them using different appliances so it will great to have any help. :wink: 


MHS....Rob


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Arvy - you ordered from Global between Hartley Wintney & Hook? Went to have a poke around down there a couple of weeks ago - seem OK, slightly on pricey side maybe. Where are you based? I am in Fleet and other half in New Alresford.

I was also at Newbury on Saturday - spent 6 hrs looking around. I liked the Rapidos, but they do not really do a 5 berth. So other half liked Hymer 644 Classic - seems suitable if a little Germanic for my liking.

Kevin


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kevin,

I think you'll find Global are on a par with the rest, regarding Lunar, there does seem to be a strict price structure with Lunar. I have contacted 2 other dealers, they both priced the vehicles the same as Global.

That’s not to say you cannot get discount off the price, that’s were the choice of dealer is important, some will discount reasonably, some will not.

If you have any info on dealers that are cheaper, I would be grateful to know who they are.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 99708 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Lunar Roadstar 786*

Hi there, we are interested in hearing from anyone else with a Lunar Roadstar 786 :roll:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rob
We have the Lunar Champ A630
I am just going to look at the Roadster on the web. See Lunar on here some good some bad. Lunar in Preston not very good aftersales from my and others experience. As to the m/home itself no major probs and find it to be excellent overall for the price.
A bit confused have you bought it yet?
I got mine at Brownhills as they gave the best Px by far.

Steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rob

Have you seen

http://www.shopcreator.com/mall/MartinsOfExeter/products/product-2662866.stm

http://www.adtrader.co.uk/classhome..._id=2&search_words=&order_by=&forsale_wanted=

http://www.motorcaravanmagazine.co.uk/images/data_file/Laika-Lunar.pdf

http://www.cranhamcaravans.co.uk/jan-2006/motorhomes/lunar.html

Steve


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve,

this sometimes happens from time to time, check the date on my post over a year ago. Thanks for the reply though, we didn't go ahead with it in the end had to downsize instead.

Hi wanderingwharries and welcome to MHF'S, might I suggest you may have more replies by starting a separate thread asking your question, that way people will see it in the title and respond accordingly.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Ah well alls well that end well :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the effort Steve, nice to know there are people always willing to help. :wink: 


MAS...Rob


----------



## 104951 (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Rob,
I've recently bought a Lunar Roadstar 726.Used it twice so far and everything is very good.Economical easy to drive reverse etc.

Lay out is superb but wouldn't fancy six people sleeping on board.

I'm no expert ,been out of touring for 20 years since owning a Swift Kontiki - would say the Lunar is very similar.

Cheers Eam


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I like the lunar roadstar range alot,and were on my short list for ages and gave them some serious attention.In the end though crossed it off my list through lack of a garage


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

eam said:


> Hi Rob,I've recently bought a Lunar Roadstar 726.Used it twice so far and everything is very good.Economical easy to drive reverse etc. Lay out is superb but wouldn't fancy six people sleeping on board. I'm no expert ,been out of touring for 20 years since owning a Swift Kontiki - would say the Lunar is very similar.Cheers Eam


Hi Eam and welcome to MHF 

Thank you very much for taking the time to answer my question, I never did manage to buy the Lunar though, had a change of plan temporarily and meant I downsized.

Pleased to read your very happy with your motorhome and the 726 is a motorhome with a excellent layout, I will look at them again when we decide to up-size.

Enjoy you travels and make sure to let us know how things are going with the motorhome 

MHS...Rob


----------

